# finish



## billy124578 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm building a walking stick for a school project and need some suggestions for a good finish for the walking stick. it is made out of Australian Oak and I do live in Australia so be conscious when responding with finishes. I've tried asking my teacher but he constantly says do research and I have but have come up with nothing so I'm asking the greater community. Please help would be much appreciated.

Many Thanks, Billy124578


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Billy and welcome! Finish is one of those questions where you will get at least as many answers as there are stick makers. We all have our own preferences.

I prefer Tung oil. I've also used boiled linseed oil. Given enough coats they will build up to a good shine. They also soak into the wood better than film finishes like varnish or polyurethane finishes and are easy to touch up if needed.

Film finishes can crack over time and let moisture in under them leading to staining of the wood.

I don't post there much but there is an Australian wood working forum where you should get better ideas of brands, etc. that are available locally.

http://www.woodworkforums.com/

Also please stop by and show us some pictures of your stick. I know I would love to see it.


----------



## billy124578 (Sep 20, 2018)

thanks Rodney, you helped a great deal. and dont worry will make sure to send some photos of the final masterpiece, hopefully.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Stick making is a rewarding and addictive hobby. You probably won't stop at just one.


----------

